# Thrush is gone; gentian violet stains on face?



## thatgirliknew (Dec 1, 2009)

We had thrush and the ped said to treat it with gentian violet. She warned me to take off baby's clothes and my shirt, put a barrier on baby's mouth, etc. We stopped using it yesterday and my daughter is exceptionally purple from nose to chin (I have very large areola, she remind me of a clown, lol)

How in the world do you get gentian violet off a baby's skin? Diaper wipes or warm washcloths with gentle soap = not working!


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Mama,

When we used GV with DD1 for thrush we used diaper wipes to get the worst of it off her face, and then just let her look like a clown for the last bit. It faded pretty quickly, although I freaked out and didn't want any pictures of her to be taken at that time.

Good luck!

~maddymama


----------



## pink_emerald77 (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if there's anything that will get it off other than time...?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Have you tried olive oil? I think it may be oil soluble, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## haydn'smommy (Aug 22, 2007)

Alcohol. Just good old rubbing alcohol. Use it sparingly cause it will dry out the skin, but it will remove GV from the skin or on clothing.


----------

